# The Logic Of A Six Year Old



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

We were looking at a new campground this past Sat. On the way I stopped for gas. As we pulled in the station my six year old yelled I gotta go! I could see the rest room door and nobody else was there so I said "go while I fill up". I finished filling the truck and he still was in the restroom. I decided to check on him and this is what I found. He was standing on the toilet seat putting quarters in a condom machine. I was shocked to say the least. Someone had put a "Lightning MaQueen" sticker over the machine. From the movie CARS. When I asked him what he thought he was doing he said;angryly;" I'm trying to get a lightning stickerI have put three quarters in and all I got was a picture of a girl with no clothes on and a weird looking rubberband"









After I quit laughing and my stomach quit hurting I told him that someone was playing a mean trick. Thought this was funny enough to pass along.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Todd that is real funny
I bet it was n't at the time though
Moral of this story
Take your kids to the bathroom for now on

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ROTFLMAO!! What a classic, I just know my son will do the same thing one day.


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

OMG!! That is SOOOOO stinkin funny!!







poor boy! ha ha..aww..thanks for the laugh!!

action

jewels


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is way too funny...

Guessing you took the "pictures" of the girls with no clothes on and put them in a safe place.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

wingnut said:


> We were looking at a new campground this past Sat. On the way I stopped for gas. As we pulled in the station my six year old yelled I gotta go! I could see the rest room door and nobody else was there so I said "go while I fill up". I finished filling the truck and he still was in the restroom. I decided to check on him and this is what I found. He was standing on the toilet seat putting quarters in a condom machine. I was shocked to say the least. Someone had put a "Lightning MaQueen" sticker over the machine. From the movie CARS. When I asked him what he thought he was doing he said;angryly;" I'm trying to get a lightning stickerI have put three quarters in and all I got was a picture of a girl with no clothes on and a weird looking rubberband"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh, that is too good!
Gotta love kids!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

OMG!! Poor lil guy...........he got cheated!!








Darlene action


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very funny


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Kid's are great. That's a funny one.

In about 10 years the boy's going to be in a situation, cut off by his girlfriend, thinking, damn, I should have kept that old Lightning MaQueen sticker from the gas station.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

LMAO!









Oh, sorry, that was wrong.
Shame on you, campmg!

Happy Trails,
Doug

Tee hee hee


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

that was one you will never forget.
tell that story back to him in about 12 years.

campingnut18


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh great... everyone is looking at me and wondering why I laughed so hard. I'm at work and half my team is woman. I think I'm gonna lie about this one...

Reverie


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

Now I know why I open up the door and let the kids go in the Outback..instead of at the gas station.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

In about another 9 or 10 years when you retell that story to your DS, he'll get a laugh out of it too!







However, I'm sure right now he's still thinking he was cheated from getting his sticker! TOO FUNNY!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

ROFLMAO!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bweiler said:


> Now I know why I open up the door and let the kids go in the Outback..instead of at the gas station.


As well all will be doing.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm at work, and just read it. It was so funny, I shared it with the brothers, and they all laughed too.

Tim


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Years down the road, when your son gets married, you BE SURE to tell that story at his wedding rehearsal party dinner. He will thank you!








Fred


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

This is so hilarious - first time I've laughed in 2 days - got home from work Friday night and our "frenchie" (cavalier king charles spaniel) was having a hard time breathing - immediately called the vet and within 2 hours we had to put her to sleep as she had a brain tumor and it burst. Its been an awful weekend to say the least and it was nice to have a laugh tonight! What a story to be able to tell at his wedding rehearsal!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bob and Pattie,

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. That's the worst!








I am glad though, that you managed to find something here on Outbackers to at least brighten your day a little bit. Hang in there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I laughed, then cried when I read your reply, bobpattie! I am so sorry for your loss! I hope you will be comforted by many fond memories!


----------

